# Rome katana toe strap - limited edition/?



## sizzle (Aug 27, 2008)

I personally loved the toestrap. It's kind of hard to explain, but it seems like it wouldn't have the ability to lock you in since it isn't as bulky as a lot of toe straps can be, but I didn't feel anything but locked in when riding.


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

The toe strap on the katana is awesome! Don't listen to the thegoodride.com


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

ekb18c said:


> The toe strap on the katana is awesome! Don't listen to the thegoodride.com


My Katana toe strap snapped and they replaced it with one from another model with webbing between the 2 straps.


----------



## Decade190 (Feb 26, 2012)

So sounds like the straps aren't as bad as a couple of people have said (other than the one snapping above).

Anyone know anything about the special edition model?
They're the same price just wondering if much has changed. The toestrap looks thicker but not sure it'll conform to boots as well.


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

ETM said:


> My Katana toe strap snapped and they replaced it with one from another model with webbing between the 2 straps.


I'm curious ETM, how did it snap and which one did they give you as a replacement? They gave you the targa ones?


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

ekb18c said:


> I'm curious ETM, how did it snap and which one did they give you as a replacement? They gave you the targa ones?


Yeah they gave me the targa ones called conformgrip which are much better IMO. I just watched the goodride review and aside from looking like wankers they were spot on about the stock toe strap, there's no feeling to it, no feedback and you just dont know when to stop doing it up which is no doubt to blame for the breakage. Instead of pulling tight the straps just spread.
The bottom line is the targa straps are better, I doubt they will continue with the katana ones for too long.


----------



## Decade190 (Feb 26, 2012)

ETM said:


> Yeah they gave me the targa ones called conformgrip which are much better IMO. I just watched the goodride review and aside from looking like wankers they were spot on about the stock toe strap, there's no feeling to it, no feedback and you just dont know when to stop doing it up which is no doubt to blame for the breakage.
> The bottom line is the targa straps are better, I doubt they will continue with the katana ones for too long.


Hm, that's what concerns me. I'm definitely a fan of knowing/feeling i'm tightly strapped in. The material on the katana looks flimsy.

You looked at the special edition toe straps? They don't look like any of the other models... maybe slightly like the targa but not really. Bit of a gamble to go for them.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

Decade190 said:


> Hm, that's what concerns me. I'm definitely a fan of knowing/feeling i'm tightly strapped in. The material on the katana looks flimsy.
> 
> You looked at the special edition toe straps? They don't look like any of the other models... maybe slightly like the targa but not really. Bit of a gamble to go for them.


They look better, kind of half half and probably the best of both worlds.
The katana strap doesnt have enough strength in the centre rubber strap alone to hold you in so they rely on the outer straps but they just spread. Its lose lose with them.


----------



## ejay9one (Jul 10, 2015)

Sent an email to Rome today to ask this same question (quick reply). They said the toe strap on the Special Edition Katana will be on all of the color ways. It was a late addition to the binding and didn't make it on in time for the photo samples of the other colors.

It is supposed to be more grippy and lower profile than the original toe strap.


----------



## ryannorthcott (Dec 17, 2010)

I've only got a few days on my Katanas so this is a good thread to read, looks like I will have to be careful with how tight I go on the toe strap.
To me the Katanas have been excellent but as mentioned I only have a few days on them. I really like the design of the toe strap (and everything about the binding really). I find that you don't need to crank them super hard to get good response although ETM is right they don't have the usual feedback when tightening them. That doesn't mean they're not tight, they just don't feel like they are getting any tighter after a certain point.


----------



## Decade190 (Feb 26, 2012)

ejay9one said:


> Sent an email to Rome today to ask this same question (quick reply). They said the toe strap on the Special Edition Katana will be on all of the color ways. It was a late addition to the binding and didn't make it on in time for the photo samples of the other colors.
> 
> It is supposed to be more grippy and lower profile than the original toe strap.


I've been in a couple of shops today and they definitely still had to old strap... I don't think I will get the katana with that toestrap. Felt horribly flimsy.
I'll either get special edition which are harder to come by,
Or jump ship and get Salomon hologram which are completely different. Never heard much hype about them but they looked good in store.


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

I bet if you emailed Rome and asked for the new straps they would give it to you.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

Ok so this pic shows one katana strap and one targa strap, both done up tightly. The targa strap is locked in nicely but the katana one is only tight on the top bit, the bottom bit is doing nothing, nor is the internal rubber really. It's no wonder I broke the top strap as it takes all the load.


Also of note is the glue holding all this fancy stuff to the top strap is failing. No big deal I guess but looking pretty nasty.



More failing glue here however this one is a bit more serious, you don't want to be losing that D30 pad


----------



## Decade190 (Feb 26, 2012)

ETM said:


> Ok so this pic shows one katana strap and one targa strap, both done up tightly. The targa strap is locked in nicely but the katana one is only tight on the top bit, the bottom bit is doing nothing, nor is the internal rubber really. It's no wonder I broke the top strap as it takes all the load.
> 
> 
> Also of note is the glue holding all this fancy stuff to the top strap is failing. No big deal I guess but looking pretty nasty.
> ...


That targa strap looks infinitely better! You can just tell it's gonna be study and lock you in much better.
Decided i'm not getting the katana unless they can offer alternative toe straps. Even then i'm dubious as they seem a bit fragile.
Anyone feel the salomon holograms are a worthy alternative?
Failing that i'll just get another set of malavitas


----------



## lab49232 (Sep 13, 2011)

The Katanas as long as you buy 2016 all have a new toe strap. They also eliminated some of the glue issues shown above. New toe strap is similar to Targas but a tad different. there is no doubt that you are locked in with it, heavy duty and super grippy. Also woth noting is that they do have a lifetime warranty so hsould anything fail you're fine.


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

Yeah I called Rome and asked about the new toe straps and they are sending it to me. Awesome customer service.


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

Look what came in the mail. Rome is awesome.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

ekb18c said:


> Look what came in the mail. Rome is awesome.


Is it all the soft material? No harder strap in it at all?


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

ETM said:


> Ok so this pic shows one katana strap and one targa strap, both done up tightly. The targa strap is locked in nicely but the katana one is only tight on the top bit, the bottom bit is doing nothing, nor is the internal rubber really. It's no wonder I broke the top strap as it takes all the load.
> 
> 
> Also of note is the glue holding all this fancy stuff to the top strap is failing. No big deal I guess but looking pretty nasty.
> ...


I was kinda considering picking up a pair of these on Evo since they're heavily discounted right now and my old Burton Triads need a complete overhaul at this point to keep going. Got my Salomon Defenders for pow surfing but still need a daily driver binding. I thought the Katanas may be it as I demo'd them last year and really liked them. This post may have convinced me otherwise.

Damn it Flux, step the fuck up and make a true mid-flexing binding already! Enough with the really soft of really stiff shit! Give me something in between!


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

^The new Team binding they're bringing out could be your answer then. Designed for John Jackson I think?


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I love Flux bindings, but I've lost faith in them in terms of being honest about their products . it seems like they realize they need some mid-flexing and mid-stiff bindings in their lineup so they just slap that rating on some soft bindings. Rating the DS a 4 out of 5 in flex? Get the fuck out of here. That thing is a 2. It's definitely on the soft side of all-mountain. If they'd make something halfway in between the DS and the DM it'd be a killer binding that's exactly what I want. But, they do tjnue to make a ton of butter soft bindings and a couple of really stiff ones.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

linvillegorge said:


> I was kinda considering picking up a pair of these on Evo since they're heavily discounted right now and my old Burton Triads need a complete overhaul at this point to keep going. Got my Salomon Defenders for pow surfing but still need a daily driver binding. I thought the Katanas may be it as I demo'd them last year and really liked them. This post may have convinced me otherwise.
> 
> Damn it Flux, step the fuck up and make a true mid-flexing binding already! Enough with the really soft of really stiff shit! Give me something in between!


I wouldn't let it stop you man, just get different toe straps from warranty. The rest is nothing a bit of shoe goo wont fix


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

ETM said:


> Is it all the soft material? No harder strap in it at all?


Pretty much soft with the top of the strap a little harder material than the rest. It's pretty thick too.

Rome has lifetime warranty so I'm sure you would be ok if anything messes up in the future.


----------



## ek9max (Apr 8, 2013)

Picked up a set of 2016 katana today. Super impressed.


----------



## bksdds (Jul 2, 2015)

ETM said:


> Ok so this pic shows one katana strap and one targa strap, both done up tightly. The targa strap is locked in nicely but the katana one is only tight on the top bit, the bottom bit is doing nothing, nor is the internal rubber really. It's no wonder I broke the top strap as it takes all the load.
> 
> 
> Also of note is the glue holding all this fancy stuff to the top strap is failing. No big deal I guess but looking pretty nasty.
> ...


Freesole product from Wrath's boot thread will fix all this up.


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

linvillegorge said:


> I love Flux bindings, but I've lost faith in them in terms of being honest about their products . it seems like they realize they need some mid-flexing and mid-stiff bindings in their lineup so they just slap that rating on some soft bindings. Rating the DS a 4 out of 5 in flex? Get the fuck out of here. That thing is a 2. It's definitely on the soft side of all-mountain. If they'd make something halfway in between the DS and the DM it'd be a killer binding that's exactly what I want. But, they do tjnue to make a ton of butter soft bindings and a couple of really stiff ones.


what about the SF?


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

SkullAndXbones said:


> what about the SF?


The SF is pretty damn stiff. Ideally, I'd want something between the DS and SF.

Ended up with Malavitas.


----------



## ek9max (Apr 8, 2013)

linvillegorge said:


> SkullAndXbones said:
> 
> 
> > what about the SF?
> ...


I bought some sf last week. Rode em twice and picked up the katana today. 

The sf is just so stiff. And my knees kinda hurt from the lack of padding/canting maybe?

My knees never hurt after riding but they did with the flux.


----------



## NCshredder (Nov 26, 2015)

I bought the 2016 malavita wing est reflex. and I love them. toe strap is hard to get on perfect quickly. but its rides great and I got a life time warranty

Sent from my XT901 using Tapatalk


----------



## NCshredder (Nov 26, 2015)

if I may ask, why is your name linvillegorge

Sent from my XT901 using Tapatalk


----------



## scotty100 (Apr 3, 2012)

ETM said:


> Ok so this pic shows one katana strap and one targa strap, both done up tightly. The targa strap is locked in nicely but the katana one is only tight on the top bit, the bottom bit is doing nothing, nor is the internal rubber really. It's no wonder I broke the top strap as it takes all the load.
> 
> 
> Also of note is the glue holding all this fancy stuff to the top strap is failing. No big deal I guess but looking pretty nasty.
> ...


I had a similar experience with Rome bindings a few years back...the quality was awful on one of the mid-level models I had...fell to bits first day on...in particular at that time the forward lean mechanism was known to be an abysmal fail in design terms, their bindings guy even wrote to me admitting as such. There also used to a Rome rep that posted on the forum regularly but he disappeared after being inundated with quality complaints. I also had trouble with a Rome board with shitty inserts...maybe just my bad luck and maybe they were just going thru a bad patch quality wise but when I see posts like this complaining about their recent hi-end bindings then it kinda validates why I won't touch any Rome gear ever again. I've been Burton bindings ever since...the quality for me is top-notch...


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

NCshredder said:


> if I may ask, why is your name linvillegorge
> 
> Sent from my XT901 using Tapatalk


http://www.snowboardingforum.com/of...5154-plenty-people-over-years-have-asked.html


----------



## NCshredder (Nov 26, 2015)

oh. I asked because I live a literal half a mile from the falls, right where old highway 105 starts. spent many upon many of days out there. 

Sent from my XT901 using Tapatalk


----------



## NCshredder (Nov 26, 2015)

were the franklin clan. 7xgreat uncle to me was the one and only Benjamin franklin. 

Sent from my XT901 using Tapatalk


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

NCshredder said:


> oh. I asked because I live a literal half a mile from the falls, right where old highway 105 starts. spent many upon many of days out there.
> 
> Sent from my XT901 using Tapatalk


Nice! I grew up on the other side of 105. The first house on the left there were it turns to pavement is my uncle's. The rest of the clan lives a little further up 126.

I grew up just north of Morganton off of 181.


----------



## NCshredder (Nov 26, 2015)

small world aint it. my best friend is head honcho at south mountain children home. which is pretty close to that end of 105

Sent from my XT901 using Tapatalk


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

LOL! My grandmother was the cook at South MountainI for years. She retired about 10 years ago. My grandparents live in the brick house up on the hill just about a mile down from South Mountain.


----------



## NCshredder (Nov 26, 2015)

wow, very small world. that's what makes this site so cool. 

Sent from my XT901 using Tapatalk


----------



## SAVETHISNOOB (Feb 29, 2012)

scotty100 said:


> I had a similar experience with Rome bindings a few years back...the quality was awful on one of the mid-level models I had...fell to bits first day on...in particular at that time the forward lean mechanism was known to be an abysmal fail in design terms, their bindings guy even wrote to me admitting as such. There also used to a Rome rep that posted on the forum regularly but he disappeared after being inundated with quality complaints. I also had trouble with a Rome board with shitty inserts...maybe just my bad luck and maybe they were just going thru a bad patch quality wise but when I see posts like this complaining about their recent hi-end bindings then it kinda validates why I won't touch any Rome gear ever again. I've been Burton bindings ever since...the quality for me is top-notch...


Could anyone do me a massive favour and post a pic of their boots in the new rome katana toestrap as above with the targas?
I'm tempted by the katana but didn't like the original toestrap and now have doubts about the new one. 
Looks like too rigid rubber with no shape and can't imagine it conforming to the toe all that well.
Thanks!


----------

